# Clean Cotton and Stonehenge Balls



## FSowers (Feb 18, 2008)

Clean cotton







Stonehenge Balls!!!!!!!!!!!  These are made from the same recipe. Soap fairies hit hard on the Stonehenge.


----------



## Neil (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow that looks great.. You nailed the swirl and the color is great, matches the fragrance. Very artistic! I really like it.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Feb 18, 2008)

Very very nice swirlies!!


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 18, 2008)

*Soap Balls!*

Beautiful soap!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 18, 2008)

I just love soap balls, yours are really pretty!


----------



## Lane (Feb 18, 2008)

Awesome! Looks great!


----------



## Chay (Feb 18, 2008)

Your clean cotton soaps look like waves getting ready to break. Very Nice!


----------



## Buttercupsoaps (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh Faye. that is stunning swirling & love that color. Swirl in mold? or pot? is that a mint green pigment?
I bet those smell fantastic.


----------



## FSowers (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments.

Finally the soap fairies left the building.

The color is Teal Green Gel Tone from BCN.

I did a in the pot swirl. Looks like wispy clouds floating to me.

The smell is wonderful. So clean and fresh.


----------



## mandolyn (Feb 19, 2008)

They look crisp & clean!! Beautiful swirls!

Mandy


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks perfect, Faye!  Love the swirl.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW you are one busy little soaper aren't ya?


----------



## mainframe (Mar 11, 2008)

Lovely work here ... I really like those stone henge balls


----------



## coral (Mar 12, 2008)

The colour in the soap bars is just perfect  ---well done inspiring...


----------



## kaelynn (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh, beautiful swirls in that soap!

I'm loving the stonehenge balls too...never even thought of soap balls before!


----------

